# IUI delayed due to lack/size of follies- reassurance required!



## chinup07 (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi all

I'm new to this message board, but seek some reassurance around IUI procedures. I've been on buserilin sprays every 4 hours since end November and follicle-stimulating injections since just after Christmas. I went to the clinic this morning for my scan ahead of starting the HCG injections, to be told that I wasn't responding very well to the drugs so we couldn't go ahead yet. This wasn't a problem for me last time (this is our second IUI attempt), so I wasn't expecting any probs this time and to be honest was pretty gutted as my DH and I had worked ourselves up to being treated this Wednesday and have organised all sorts of things around this. I was prescribed more sprays and injections for another week and have to go back for a scan and blood test next Monday to see if there's been an improvement.

As the consultant and nurse who did the scan didn't have much time to reassure me that this was quite normal, I was just wondering if there were any positive stories with regards to having to up dosage on drugs to increase follicles (both number and size, as far as I can gather, although noone actually explained the reason to me!)- ie. does it seem to work?? I can't bear the thought of going back for another scan next week to be told it's no good again, and don't have anyone to talk this through with.

Any advice gratefully received!

Emma.x

Ps. Am being treated on NHS- while I think it's great that we can get this sort of treatment for free, we do get rushed through when going for scans and setting up treatment schedules, and more often than not are finding that we are not being given much in the way of information. I'm the sort of person who needs to understand what is happening to my body, so find this very frustrating- does anyone else find this a problem?


----------



## Keira (May 18, 2005)

Hi Emma,

sorry can't help much with the follie activity but noticed you are on burselin sniff every 4 hours,  I am due to start down reg for IUI on Saturday with supercur (burselin).    How did you find doing down reg, this way,  on most posts for IUI down reg. is not the norm.    I have to keep to keep this spray cool (have cool bag on the ready)  I am trying to keep all this hush from work colleagues but with having to take this cool bag to work I will look very suspicious.    Did you have to keep spray cool and did you get any side effects from it ?

Kx


----------



## chinup07 (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi Keira

Thanks for reply- sorry for delay in getting back. 9th Jan was my birthday, then seem to have been out and about training, working or socialising ever since- time to slow down methinks!

How are you getting on with the sprays? My first cycle I suffered with regular hot flushes (work colleagues I work closely with all know as I'm in and out quite a bit during working hours for appts and as manager of the team, didn't want them to think I was slacking- I'm all for setting the right example!  ) so my desk fan was on and off all day! I also found it very hard to concentrate and felt exhausted a lot of the time., so it really was a help that work colleagues knew because I was quite out of sorts.

Sorry to not be more positive about the first cycle, but the second one's been much better if that's any help......haven't had much of the symptoms I had first time round. I did have two days where I became a '***** from hell'  - my words, but think my DH probably thought them several times over, poor love! Still, that did pass quickly and have been symptom-free since that day. I have been having regular acupuncture for about 3 months now, and I'm thinking this might have helped with regulating the hormones/symptoms, as that was one of the aims.

I wasn't told to keep the sprays cool , although I did keep them in a kitchen cupboard which was fairly cool anyway- had to keep the puregon and HCG sprays in the fridge though.

I went to hospital for my scan again today, and will be going in for IUI on Thursday- very relieved that things were a lot better this week.

Thanks again for the reply- best of luck with the sprays/injections, and let me know how you get on or if you have any more questions!

Emma.x


----------



## frannyt (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Emma 


  I have the same problem with my NHS,they don't seem to give you much information,just a leaflet & not much Else!! Ive had 1 go of iui & due to start my second in February,the hospital told me to give myself a rest over Christmas.But told me to ring when my next  was due!! the only trouble was I went away for Christmas when I did  ring the hospital i missed my slot by 2days!!! so have to wait till Feb.I used the Burselin on my 1st iui but was not told to keep it cool!!! I kept the Puregon cool as it states on the box.

I hope this is of some help?

Francine xx


----------



## Keira (May 18, 2005)

*day 4 of downregging* and all going well, I have no side effects yet so hopefully it stays like that. I am keeping my Suprecur in the fridge and off to work tomorrow with my cool bag  

Good luck for basting on Thursday  

Kx


----------



## chinup07 (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanks for messages, Keira and Francine

Have been on a stress management course at work today as part of a Diploma I'm doing- have picked up some useful tips around relaxing, so will be putting those into practice ahead of and after basting tomorrow!

By the way, could you explain Downregging to me, Keira? I don't know exactly what it means, sorry. Hope it's all going well for you though- glad you're not suffering from any of the symptoms as yet (hoping it stays that way!). How's taking the cool bag into work going- anyone asked any questions?

Francine- best of luck with the Feb IUI!

x


----------

